# New Prep Table!



## stonebriar (Feb 26, 2012)

Here is a look at our new Iron Will Smoked Meats & Cheese Prep Table! It took all of Sunday afternoon to assemble, yet it appears to be extremely strong and well made. It provides lots of storage for our rub, spices, and all accessories. Hope you like it...


----------



## big andy a (Feb 26, 2012)

Wow!  Really great looking table & storage cabinet.  Very nice.

Curt.


----------



## bama bbq (Feb 26, 2012)

Definitely high end....nice.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 26, 2012)

Stonebriar, evening..... what is there that is to not like ????  SS drawers and fronts.... ventilated.... Butcher top.... I wish I had room.... I'd get it just to look at....  Dave


----------



## venture (Feb 26, 2012)

Nice looking unit!  Even looks like it is on wheels?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## jrod62 (Feb 26, 2012)

LOOKS GREAT !!!


----------



## stonebriar (Feb 26, 2012)

Venture - Yes, it is on extremely large industrial casters w/ brakes. Thanks!


----------



## ronrude (Feb 26, 2012)

It is a work of art in my eyes. A dedicated area is every Meat Man/Woman's dream.


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 26, 2012)

Looks like a great island project. Very nice


----------



## sprky (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## africanmeat (Feb 27, 2012)

This looks great


----------



## stonebriar (Feb 27, 2012)

Thank you. We hope it will serve us well. After completely placing every numerous smoking accessory we have inside, many of the lined drawers still remain empty. We have not yet decided whether to store our individual varying wood chunks or chips inside. Although the gorgeous chopping block surface sports a heavy smooth finish, we think we will still use a secondary chopping block to prepare our foods. Do you agree?

The unit is extremely large and fills most of one of our walls in our breakfast nook near the back door and out to the smoker. Whatever we elect to do, "Wilbur" the pig will remain right where he is and a constant in quality control...


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 27, 2012)

I agree with you on using a secondary cutting board. At least that is what I would do. Where did you find that beauty?


----------



## stonebriar (Feb 27, 2012)

We agree concerning using a secondary cutting board. You can find it at Sam's Club. It is the Seville Classics UltraHD Heavy Duty Commercial Rolling Workbench. It is extremely heavy (77 inches wide, 20 inches deep, and 37.5 inches tall) and has 5 inch industrial casters w/ brakes. The tall height will yield to easy prep work and no more leaning over! The thick butcher block top is listed as a solid hardwood, but I am not certain what kind? Very nice grain.


----------



## frosty (Feb 27, 2012)

Well, that ruins my wish list!  Now I have to add this to it as the top candidate.  Nice unit, with the casters and all, looks terribly well made.

Well, at least I can dream!


----------



## tyotrain (Feb 27, 2012)

great looking table you have there... have fun and happy smoking


----------

